

Ask HN: Understanding Economics - psathiya1987

What are the books&#x2F;knowledge should someone(like me) who has no idea about macro-ecomonics, read&#x2F;gain to understand everything that is stated in the below url (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thehindubusinessline.com&#x2F;opinion&#x2F;columns&#x2F;dollars-taking-us-for-a-spin&#x2F;article4953071.ece)
======
lou_ibmix_xi
I've found "Economics for dummies" (french edition) a good start. Then
"Macroeconomics" from Olivier Blanchard (US edition) a great reference, but
harder, something like 1st university years level.

------
w_t_payne
Nobody understands Economics, and if they claim otherwise, they are lying.

~~~
w_t_payne
Having said that, this site is always good for a bit of a giggle:
[http://www.zerohedge.com/](http://www.zerohedge.com/)

